# Impar ganglion block



## SCCL5558 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello! Happy Holidays!

I need assistance with finding the correct code(s) for a Impar Ganglion Block and Pericoccygeal Steriod Injection.

I found some information that shows that CPT 64999 should be used for the Impar Ganglion Block but nothing for the Pericoccygeal Steriod Injection.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## diane1217 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, 64999 is correct for the Ganglion Impar block. And for the coccyx injection you can use 20605 since it is a joint, even though it is a fused joint.


----------



## SCCL5558 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great!! Thank you so much for your response!!


----------

